# Notability devient gratuit, sauf que ...



## iDanGener (1 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Petite nouvelle en passant. Ginger Labs, le vendeur de Notability, vient d'annoncer que son produit est désormais gratuit.

Sauf que les possibilités d'éditions sont limitées et qu'il n'y a plus de synchronisation / copie de sauvegarde dans le nuage, à moins de prendre un abonnement annuel de 15$ par année.  

Sur Twitter, les utilisateurs sont furieux.


----------



## Gwen (2 Novembre 2021)

iDanGener a dit:


> Sur Twitter, les utilisateurs sont furieux.


et je les comprends. Quand on utilise un logiciel qui marche bien et que d’un. Coup on ne peut plus car il faut repasser à la caisse sans rien avoir changé sur son ordinateur, ça fait un choc.

il disparaît peu à peu le temps où on pouvait avoir un ordinateur fonctionnel tant qu’e l’on ne le mettait pas à jour. Maintenant, du jour au lendemain, les logiciels peuvent s’arrêter de fonctionner. Il ne faut plus avoir de soucis d’argent dans le monde moderne.


----------



## iDanGener (2 Novembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> et je les comprends. Quand on utilise un logiciel qui marche bien et que d’un. Coup on ne peut plus car il faut repasser à la caisse sans rien avoir changé sur son ordinateur, ça fait un choc.
> 
> il disparaît peu à peu le temps où on pouvait avoir un ordinateur fonctionnel tant qu’e l’on ne le mettait pas à jour. Maintenant, du jour au lendemain, les logiciels peuvent s’arrêter de fonctionner. Il ne faut plus avoir de soucis d’argent dans le monde moderne.




Je le comprends aussi, car l’application était vendue comme étant un achat « à vie ».  Il semble que la façon de procéder de Ginger Labs soit contraire aux règles du AppStore.


----------



## Gwen (3 Novembre 2021)

Bien vu en effet.

Bon, apparemment, le créateur du logiciel vient de faire un revirement dans sa politique concernant les anciens utilisateurs. Mais pour moi, la confiance est perdue. Il aurait dû y penser avant.


----------



## iDanGener (3 Novembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Bien vu en effet.
> 
> Bon, apparemment, le créateur du logiciel vient de faire un revirement dans sa politique concernant les anciens utilisateurs. Mais pour moi, la confiance est perdue. Il aurait dû y penser avant.


Et @GoodnotesApp sur Twitter a annoncé une promotion de 48h pour GN5 à 50% de réduction, avec le message « on va vous aider à prendre la décision »


----------



## Gwen (3 Novembre 2021)

LOL, ça c'est du commerce


----------

